# What is the color of your pet?



## LionelPiaget (Sep 2, 2016)

What is the color of your pet?


----------



## paige.alison (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm not really sure what exact color Reggie is but he's mostly white. That's all I know

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------

